# Ibew locals putting travelers to work ?



## Rich D (Apr 4, 2013)

Need to get back to work , if possible post local # and rate.Thanks.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Rich D said:


> Need to get back to work , if possible post local # and rate.Thanks.


You do know the way this works right ? Most locals these days are not in a position to take walk on travelers . Most likely you will go to that local every morning , sign in , and sit and wait to be called . I've got a buddy who drives up to local 456 ( Brunswick nj area ) at least three times a week , only to come home every day ! He's spending more in gas than the trip is worth . Your home local should be able to let you know if neighboring locals are taking travelers . If not , you can can get info . Off the international's website on all other locals and call around ? Good luck !


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Rich D said:


> Need to get back to work , if possible post local # and rate.Thanks.


You can sign as many locals book 2 's as you want ( traveller book ) , but keep in mind , the jobs are offered to home local guys first . If they go through the list and no one take the job , then they go to the traveller list . It's the only fair way to do it . If you really want to get back to work , find a local with full or close to full employment . Most likely , that's not gonna be in jersey or pa , so be prepared to travel ! I've heard things are still booming on the west coast ?


----------



## mm11 (Sep 14, 2012)

If you're on Facebook, check out 'Unfillled Calls'. Lots of info about various jobs. Also, like drumnut08 posted, go on the international site- not all locals post their status, but still a good resource- here's a link.http://www.ibew.org/jobsboard/


----------



## jredwood301 (Feb 8, 2009)

http://www.ibewlocal124.org/Referral/Where_to_Go.html :thumbup:


----------



## jredwood301 (Feb 8, 2009)

http://www.ibew.org/jobsboard/JBBasicSearchConst.aspx


----------



## sweetp (Apr 11, 2013)

Rich, If you hold a nuke card, RoadTechs.com is a great site for the nuke plant workers too, but you may have been aware of that already...and jred is right on with Local124 site also...


----------



## Wired63 (Sep 22, 2007)

San Francisco has work.


"Still, in San Francisco, the two dozen tall cranes on the skyline vividly illustrate how new high-rise construction is pervasive throughout the eastern part of the city. 
"It's been a major turnaround," said Tim Donovan, head of San Francisco's Local 6 of the International Brotherhood of Electrical Workers. "We had 40 percent of our members out of work during the downturn, and had a reduction in work hours for our apprentices. Things started to come back about a year ago, and we hit total employment for our members three months ago."
Since then, about 500 union electricians from around the state and the country have come here seeking jobs, he said. "We've probably put 70 of them to work so far," he said. 


Read more: http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/Construction-and-hiring-rebounding-4415492.php#ixzz2Q7fyoJZZ


----------

